# First dorsal compartment release



## Regina Tinney (May 10, 2012)

New to hand surgery....ortho doc did Carpal Tunnel Release, then he did thru separate incision a first dorsal compartment release.....is this inclusive of the CTR?.....this is thru a different incision.....not sure how to code??

rtinney@apexpracticesolutions.net


----------



## OCD_coder (May 10, 2012)

The dorsal compartment release sounds similar to a trigger finger release.  Is the MD doing it as part of the carpal tunnel or a different reason?


----------

